
Driverless Uber runs red light in downtown San Francisco - derwiki
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdJ4oae8f4
======
brandur
I hate to be glib, but: those driverless cars will fit right in in San
Francisco.

(But seriously, traffic enforcement around here is terrible and is reaching
preposterously dangerous levels for pedestrians. The intersection in that
video is next to the MOMA downtown; human drivers block the crosswalk
regularly, and I've seen them run the red exactly as depicted in the video at
least a few times.)

~~~
derwiki
I'm more curious why the Uber employee sitting in the driver seat didn't pump
the brakes.

~~~
ams6110
I think the answer is obvious: he wasn't paying attention.

------
cesarb
Was the car in this video in driverless mode, or was it in manual mode with a
human driver controlling the vehicle? AFAIK, most current driverless cars
still have a manual mode.

------
acchow
I really hope they don't "move fast and break things" with human lives.

I don't recall Google's self driving cars having run a red light. Do we have
data on this?

~~~
mtgx
If they are indeed running the self-driving car on Ubuntu, a full desktop
operating system, then I think we're already way past moving fast and breaking
things, and well into "how X11 can kill you" territory.

[https://i.redd.it/nnvqmprcjj3y.png](https://i.redd.it/nnvqmprcjj3y.png)

~~~
serge2k
That's gotta be a separate system which just reads data and displays it right?

right?

------
woofyman
Human drivers run red lights all the time /s

------
aaron695
Meh, could have been in manual mode.

Which they have stated it would be in downtown driving.

